# Schlammlöcher



## Fie (31. Oktober 2010)

Wie macht ihr das, ohne dass ihr euch hinlegt?

Mit meiner Racing Ralph und Fat Albert Bereifung komm ich da nicht weiter. 
Also, brettert ihr da durch? Fahrt ihr langsam oder wie macht ihr das und mit welcher Bereifung?

Grüßle

Micha, die heute extreme Schlammlöcher hatte, vorallem auch richtig Lange und nicht mal eben so ne kleine verschlammte Vertiefung!


----------



## Honigblume (31. Oktober 2010)

Wenns kleine sind versuche ich durchzubrettern, sind die größer eier ich da mehr oder weniger geschickt da durch.

Habe festgestellt, daß der Albert und der Sam schlamm untauglich sind, ich find sie rutschig ohne Ende.

Nun habe ich als "Winterreifen" den Michelin Country Mud drauf, abgesehen davon daß sie auch bei Laub noch toll greifen, haben sie auch im Schlamm noch guten Halt. Man rutscht auch, ja, aber nicht mehr so extrem wie Albert und Sam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (31. Oktober 2010)

...mit dem conti explorer komm´ich-bisher- recht flott durch . bin noch nie abgeschmiert . den ralph kann man eh vergessen - ausser auf staubtrockenem boden . greez , k.


----------



## lucie (31. Oktober 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Nun habe ich als "Winterreifen" den Michelin Country Mud drauf, abgesehen davon daß sie auch bei Laub noch toll greifen, haben sie auch im Schlamm noch guten Halt. Man rutscht auch, ja, aber nicht mehr so extrem wie Albert und Sam.



Der Country Mud ist ja eigentlich auch ein klassischer "Matschreifen": mit 2,0 baut er eben recht schmal, damit er besser im Schlamm "einsinken" kann, bis er auf halbwegs griffigen Untergrund trifft. Breite Reifen "schwimmen" da immer ein wenig auf.
Hatte die Michelins letzten Winter auf dem HT, und sie kommen auch dieses Jahr wieder zum Einsatz. Die haben selbst bei nicht festgefahrenem Schnee noch super funktioniert. Ansonsten bau ich mir die Spiker drauf, die machen auf Asphalt immer so nette Geräusche 

@Fie
Den RR finde ich für die kommende Jahreszeit nicht gerade optimal, ist je nach Gelände und Untergrund aber absolut fahrbar mit entsprechend begrenztem Grip und Seitenhalt auf weichen Böden aufgrund seiner geringen Profiltiefe. 
Man muß eben die Fahrweise ein wenig an die Verhältnisse und an das genutzte Material anpassen. 
Umfahr doch die Schlammlöcher nach Möglichkeit, erspart Dir auch diverse Putzorgien!


----------



## apoptygma (31. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem Ralph durch Schlamm musste schnell sein und in einem Rutsch durchkommen, sonst liegste aufm A.... ;-)

Durchtreten da geht ansich schomma gar nicht. 

Anders mein meinen Alberts...(Sorry Honigblume) ;-)

Mit denen kann ich, gleichmässiges Treten vorausgesetzt, auch durch Schlammkuhlen fahren. Der Sam hinten, da geb ich Dir recht, richtet bei tieferem Schlamm nix mehr aus, allerdings immer noch mehr als der Ralph (der bei der Witterung im Wald eh nix mehr zu suchen hat)


----------



## apoptygma (31. Oktober 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das, ohne dass ihr euch hinlegt?
> 
> Mit meiner Racing Ralph und Fat Albert Bereifung komm ich da nicht weiter.
> Also, brettert ihr da durch? Fahrt ihr langsam oder wie macht ihr das und mit welcher Bereifung?
> ...




P.S.
Hattest Du nicht eh sie komische Kombi Ralph vorn und Albert hinten???

Da käme dann noch das sehr hohe Abschmierrisko überall bei dem Wetter dazu....


----------



## Veloce (31. Oktober 2010)

Vorne 2,4 Maxis Advantage 70er Mischung und hinten 2,4 er Ardent 60er
Mischung .Damit rolle ich auf den SX Trail  gut durch Schlammlöcher .

Den RR würde ich zumindest vorne runterschmeißen .


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Muddy Mary, alternativ Ardent. Aber die Matschmarie ist einfach nur


----------



## Fie (1. November 2010)

Ja stimmt, NOCH, habe ich diese komische Mischung! Ich zieh Rocket Ron drauf! Muddy Mary wäre auch eine Alternative!

Aber ich wollte halt wissen, wie ihr das macht! Also mit Schmackes druch und mit Gefühl wieder raus? So kurze Schlammlöcherleins sind je kein Problem, aber ich bin gestern dann doch mehrmals abgestiegen, weil ich keinen Bock auf "in den Schlamm fallen" hatte! Wenn sie dann auch noch so richtig tief sind, verläßt mich der Mut! Trotzdem sieht mein Kona spitze aus  hatte aber gestern keine Lust mehr zum Putzen. Mach ich heute nach dem Biken!

Ach ja, ich fahre grad ohne Schutzblech, weil Schlamm ist nicht = Dauerregen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Schmackes!  
Sonst bleibst Du stecken und schlidderst. Gewicht aufs Vorderrad, nicht nach hinten. Vorn ist die Führung, hinten läuft nur hinterher.


----------



## apoptygma (1. November 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, NOCH, habe ich diese komische Mischung! Ich zieh Rocket Ron drauf! Muddy Mary wäre auch eine Alternative!




Ich muss grad nen wenig schmunzeln....Panzer gegen Leichtbau was die Reifenalternative Mary/Ron angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Dachte ich auch...


----------



## Fie (1. November 2010)

Würd ich fragen, wenn ich davon Ahnung hätte? Fein, dass ich euch zum Schmunzeln bringe...


----------



## apoptygma (1. November 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Würd ich fragen, wenn ich davon Ahnung hätte? Fein, dass ich euch zum Schmunzeln bringe...



Der Ron ist eher ne Wettkampf, Leichtbau, und daher schnell im Sack Reifen 

Warum fährste nicht einfach zur Winterzeit getz nen Doppel-Albert, oder vorn Albert hinten Nick, da biste doch gut ausgestattet, und lässt den Rennreifen Ralph und vor allem Ron die Ruhe und ne längere Lebensdauer


----------



## Nuala (1. November 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Schmackes!
> Sonst bleibst Du stecken und schlidderst. Gewicht aufs Vorderrad, nicht nach hinten. Vorn ist die Führung, hinten läuft nur hinterher.



Ich mache es genau anders rum, Gewicht nach hinten und dann durch den Schlamm durch surfen, wenn ich das Gewicht aufs Vorderrad gebe, dann bleib ich stecken bzw. gehe bei richtig dicken, tiefem Schlamm über den Lenker, weil der Vorderreifen stoppt...


----------



## Fie (1. November 2010)

Warum? Weil ich davon keine Ahnung habe! Ich habe eben nur diese Reifen im Moment und kann mir nicht für jede Wetterlage einen kompletten Reifensatz kaufen. Ich muß mit dem klarkommen, was ich "jetzt" grad besitze!!!

Also, welche Reifen für den Winter? Und wer schenkt sie mir? Und bitte aufhören zu lachen, das kann ich grad gar nicht ab!


----------



## Fie (1. November 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Schmackes!
> Sonst bleibst Du stecken und schlidderst. Gewicht aufs Vorderrad, nicht nach hinten. Vorn ist die Führung, hinten läuft nur hinterher.





Nuala schrieb:


> Ich mache es genau anders rum, Gewicht nach hinten und dann durch den Schlamm durch surfen, wenn ich das Gewicht aufs Vorderrad gebe, dann bleib ich stecken bzw. gehe bei richtig dicken, tiefem Schlamm über den Lenker, weil der Vorderreifen stoppt...



Danke!

Also mit Gewicht kann ich dienen! 
Wie gesagt, kurze, also wirklich kurz Schlammlöcher, kein Thema, aber wenn die Spur dann mal mehr als 5 Meter hat, steig ich ab, weil ich mich nicht trau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. November 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Warum? Weil ich davon keine Ahnung habe! Ich habe eben nur diese Reifen im Moment und kann mir nicht für jede Wetterlage einen kompletten Reifensatz kaufen. Ich muß mit dem klarkommen, was ich "jetzt" grad besitze!!!
> 
> Also, welche Reifen für den Winter? Und wer schenkt sie mir? Und bitte aufhören zu lachen, das kann ich grad gar nicht ab!




Ok frag ich mal so rum...was haste denn da an Reifen?


----------



## blutbuche (1. November 2010)

..... fette alberts - hinten und vorne - oder die contis ...(vertical)... oder matsch mary ... wenn das loch zuuuu tief is , steig ich auch schon mal ab - bevor ich absauf`..


----------



## Fie (1. November 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ok frag ich mal so rum...was haste denn da an Reifen?



Na eben 2 Fat Alberts (abgefahren) und einen Racing Ralph. Mehr besitze ich nicht! Muddy Mary scheint mir wohl der Richtige zu sein.

@ blutbuche
ich habe erst gestern gerafft, wer du bist 
Die Alberts sind halt so träge, oder? Conti guck ich mir mal an. 

Danke


----------



## MissQuax (1. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Ich mache es genau anders rum, Gewicht nach hinten und dann durch den Schlamm durch surfen, wenn ich das Gewicht aufs Vorderrad gebe, dann bleib ich stecken bzw. gehe bei richtig dicken, tiefem Schlamm über den Lenker, weil der Vorderreifen stoppt...



Stimmt - genau die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, daß es so besser funktioniert. 

War beim Motocross (bin vor vielen Jahren mal gefahren) ähnlich, im Schlamm und in tiefem Sand. Nur daß man bzw. frau es da leichter hat, was das Erzeugen des Vortriebs angeht. 

Fahre auf meinem AM derzeit die Muddy Mary (v+h) und die sind für Hardcore-Einsätze aller Art echt klasse. Berghoch allerdings "dank" des Rollwiderstandes keine Freude. Dafür kann man dann bergab bei auch bei nassen Wurzeln/Steinen und Schlammpassagen recht gelassen bleiben.


----------



## blutbuche (1. November 2010)

@fie : ..jaja , lange geschichte 
ja , schau dir die contis mal an . das sind die so schön preiswerten !!! ich fahr gern mit denen im matsch . in 2.3 .für mich einer der besten allwetter pellen !!  lg , kati  p.s. der albert is extrem träge - ja ... und über ein wenig asphalt muss man halt irgendwie immer ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> ich habe erst gestern gerafft, wer du bist



Keine Angst, sie "darf"! Ganz offiziell...   

Zurück zum Topic: Ja, für Gewicht vorn braucht man Speed! Gewicht hinten ist bestens, wenn man das Vorderrad leicht kriegt und eben auf dem Heck durch den Modder surft. Eine Art Manual light also. Das funktioniert so lange sehr gut, wie man keine Kurven hat. Ist wie auf losen Schotter.

Wie abgefahren sind denn die Alberts? Wenn noch halbwegs was Erkennbares da ist, den besseren Reifen vorn montieren.


----------



## Fie (1. November 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @fie : ..jaja , lange geschichte
> ja , schau dir die contis mal an . das sind die so schön preiswerten !!! ich fahr gern mit denen im matsch . in 2.3 .für mich einer der besten allwetter pellen !!  lg , kati  p.s. der albert is extrem träge - ja ... und über ein wenig asphalt muss man halt irgendwie immer ...



Okay


----------



## Fie (1. November 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Keine Angst, sie "darf"! Ganz offiziell...
> 
> Zurück zum Topic: Ja, für Gewicht vorn braucht man Speed! Gewicht hinten ist bestens, wenn man das Vorderrad leicht kriegt und eben auf dem Heck durch den Modder surft. Eine Art Manual light also. Das funktioniert so lange sehr gut, wie man keine Kurven hat. Ist wie auf losen Schotter.
> 
> Wie abgefahren sind denn die Alberts? Wenn noch halbwegs was Erkennbares da ist, den besseren Reifen vorn montieren.



Klar darf sie 

Wenn ich mich trauen würde... Vielleicht mit anderer Bereifung. Habe ja jetzt einige gute Tipps.

Ich habe den besseren Albert vorn und den Ralph hinten. Geht halt grad nicht anders, weil nix vorhanden. Und bei dem Albert ist es so, dass der nur vorn montiert werden soll. Steht zumindest drauf.
Also mit surfen oder driften habe ich es nicht so. Da rutscht mir alles in die Hose.


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

An Instabilitäten muss man sich erst rantasten, keine Frage. Ob Schotter, Nässe, Wiese, Schnee, Eis oder eben Schlamm. Üben ist die Devise. Ich würde in der Tat einfach hinten einen Gripreifen montieren - warum nicht einen in der billigen Drahtversion? Im Winter zählt Effizienz und Effektivität! (Naja, eigentlich immer, aber die Gewichtsfrage stellt sich für mich da nun wirklich nicht...)

Ach ja, ich warne mal vor gezielten Besuchen und Kommentaren aus dem KTWR... Die dortige Elite hat Kenntnis von diesem Thema bekommen und wird sicher wieder Substanzielles beizutragen haben.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. November 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ...Ach ja, ich warne mal vor gezielten Besuchen und Kommentaren aus dem KTWR... Die dortige Elite hat Kenntnis von diesem Thema bekommen und wird sicher wieder Substanzielles beizutragen haben.


Au weia, ihr habt ja vielleicht Angst vor dem KTWR...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Keine Angst, lieber Bernd, keine Angst! 90 Prozent Eurer Kommentare nerven eben einfach nur.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. November 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Keine Angst, lieber Bernd, keine Angst! 90 Prozent Eurer Kommentare nerven eben einfach nur.


Ich weiß: Der Grad Eurer Souveränität ist minimal > Null...


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Dann haben wir das also auch geklärt. Ciao.


----------



## Bettina (2. November 2010)

Back to topic:
hinsichtlich Fahrtechnik fahre ich nicht mehr mit Schmackes durch Schlammlöcher, da ich im Schlamm nichts sehe und bei einer schwungvollen Fahrt einmal gegen eine hohe Kante fuhr. 
Der Sattel nahm schwung und kickte mich vom Bike, sehr schmerzhaft und sehr überraschend.
Seitdem versuche ich es langsam und genußvoll... Schlamm ist mein Angst-Untergrund, aber es wird langsam besser, ich taste mich ran und schaffe längere Passagen. Meine Erkenntnis ist dass mir Selbstvertrauen und Ruhe bewahren helfen. Wenn es schlingert nicht sofort abspringen, da geht noch was...

Reifen: derzeit Advantage auf dem Fully, Ardent auf dem Tandem (da ist dank Masse viel Traktion!) und demnächst als echten Herbstreifen: Swampthing.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. November 2010)

Ich find Schlamm cool 

Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich hinten und vorne einen Nobby Nic drauf, mit dem geht das wunderbar (auch tretend) da durch. Vorher hatte ich vorne Nobby Nic und hinten Racing Ralph. Das war nich so toll, aber weniger im Schlamm als im nassen oder feuchten Gelände... Der RR kann ja gar keine nässe ab. Seit ich den Nobby Nic hinten drauf habe ist mein Rad auch in nassem Gelände (vorallem auf Wurzeln und so) viel stabiler und sicherer!


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. November 2010)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Au weia, ihr habt ja vielleicht Angst vor dem KTWR...



Vor dem Haufen hat hier niemand Angst...

Die gehören doch eh alle zu der Fraktion, die in den Lenker beißt, wenn ne Lady locker flockig an ihnen vorbei radelt....


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (2. November 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> ...Die gehören doch eh alle zu der Fraktion, die in den Lenker beißt, wenn ne Lady locker flockig an ihnen vorbei radelt....


Was sollte daran falsch sein...


----------



## HiFi XS (2. November 2010)

ich fahre Continental Verticals jetzt vorne und hinten. Die sind Folter auf Asphalt aber sehr gut bei nässen Wurzeln und Steinen - und bei Matsch. In dem tiefen Schlamm des Märchenwegs bin ich gut durchgekommen. Die sind zudem preiswert. Ich habe die RR auch eine weile gefahren. Am anfang mochte ich die überhaupt nicht aber es stimmt, du kannst dich an die  gewöhnen - und sind auf Asphalt sehr schnell  für mich sehr wünschenswert da ich eine lange strecke fahre bist zum Wald...


----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2010)

ich finde die conti vertical auch auf asphalt gut - sie rollen doch 1A - ganz m gegensatz zum albert und co ... hab den conti auf den beiden enduros - mit denne ich aber tour /light freeride  fahre - hatte noch nie da sgefühl , er würde nicht gut vorwärtsgeh´n ... so unterschiedlich sind die empfindungen ... 

p.s. hatte mal hutchinson scorpions auf nem ht - meinen begleitung war wohl 5 minuten früher die strasse unten - ich hab geklebt , wie kaubonbon .. ätzend .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (12. November 2010)

Ich Missbrauche diesen Thread jetzt einfach mal kurz um euch zu Fragen welche Reifen ihr mir für nassen Wald und Matsch empfehlen würdet. 
Da ich nur schmale Felgen hab (gerade extra gemessen sind nur 18mm bei rum gekommen), habe ich den Gedanken verworfen den Conti Vertikal zu bestellen. 
Hab den nur in 2.3 gefunden, nachdem was ich gelesen hab ist das eher grenzwertig, oder? 

Hab im Moment 2.2 Reifen drauf das ging bis jetzt immer gut, nur sind die Dinger nichts für nassen Boden. Sind die Specialized-The Captain auf trockenem Boden für mich echt klasse nur aufem Nassen echt bescheiden.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. November 2010)

jo, der Captain sieht schon nicht so tauglich aus, deshalb werde ich den (noch unbenutzten) Captain morgen gegen einen Fat Albert tauschen, den ich noch hier liegen habe. Der matscht allerdings recht schnell zu, da gibts bestimmt noch tauglichere Matschreifen...


----------

